# Change of Pace



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Most beautiful Reds ANYWHERE!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Heckuva report! May have to load up the boat and head east soon.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Most beautiful Reds ANYWHERE!!


No kidding!! Those are some RED reds!

Amjaynes, how would you compare Salt Life Optics to Costas? I just sent my Costas for a repair and noticed at Bass Pro Shops that they had Salt Life's. Just wondering


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man those are some Golden Reds! Good luck with the Yellowfin.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

amjaynes said:


> Over the past few months I have spent much more time in the marsh chasing redfish than normal. In the beginning it was due in large part from all of the rain and freshwater we received which basically destroyed the fishing in all of Sabine Lake. There was plenty of trout to be caught south of the causeway bridge but that area quickly became very congested. Fortunately, the water conditions and fishing has since improved throughout Sabine Lake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good report. Yes sir with the big rains here in Texas the marshes should really come alive all along the coast. But with the el nino forecast we may get more than our fair share of cloudy days. I hope not.


----------



## amjaynes (May 11, 2015)

Megalops said:


> No kidding!! Those are some RED reds!
> 
> Amjaynes, how would you compare Salt Life Optics to Costas? I just sent my Costas for a repair and noticed at Bass Pro Shops that they had Salt Life's. Just wondering


I finally grew tired of the repetitive issues with my Costas and switched to Salt Life. The Zeiss lenses that Salt Life uses are incredible. I am happy with the switch. I feel like their polarized lenses are better than the Costas I was wearing. The only disclaimer is that I've only been wearing Salt Life for a few months now.


----------

